# ashs 1st eggie



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

i posted in one of beas threads that i got a box for my two well ash laid her first egg not long ago gee iam so nervous worring about egg binding and every thing else that goes with a ist timer
heres a pis just before or during her lay


----------



## Phill (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Derek. She will be fine. Keep up the Vit D and the calcuim.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure she'll do fine!!  There's quite a few of us breeding at the moment, we'll all be getting bubs around the same time. Good luck with your two!! :thumbu:


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks phill and bea


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck!  I bet you are excited!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the first egg Derek good luck I hope everything goes great


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats and goodluck! They are beautiful! Like Phill said, vitamin D (esspecially D3 from short direct sunlight) and calcium and she'll do just fine. Egg #1 is the hardest and if she managed that one I'm sure she'll do fine with the rest. How did the shape and thickness come out?


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks guys it morning her now ash is having a chow down sesssion still no more eggs yet aly her egg looks just like you see in tiel books i dont want to keep on peeping


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, there is going to be a baby boom!!!!!

I hope all goes well for you all......I'm not letting Dooby read this.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Wow, there is going to be a baby boom!!!!!
> 
> I hope all goes well for you all......I'm not letting Dooby read this.


Baby Boom is right!!! Mine aren't reading it either there


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

derek said:


> thanks guys it morning her now ash is having a chow down sesssion still no more eggs yet aly her egg looks just like you see in tiel books i dont want to keep on peeping


That's good-Sometimes the first egg is mishaped with some of them. Don't peep-everything sounds great. She should have another tomorrow. Egg #3 is due for us tomorrow as well.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Wow, there is going to be a baby boom!!!!!


lol baby boom. almost 100% sure all lilly's eggs shall be duds so the baby boom isnt as big anymore


----------

